# Alert BMS a029 Unable to charge battery to 100%



## SashaK (Nov 6, 2021)

What am I supposed to do about this Alert, and how do you acknowledge alerts so that they go away? It appeared after the most recent software update on my Model 3.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Communicate the alert to your service center. I don't think you can get the alert off the screen, but you can probably minimize it with a swipe left.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

SashaK said:


> What am I supposed to do about this Alert, and how do you acknowledge alerts so that they go away? It appeared after the most recent software update on my Model 3.


Contact Tesla Service. Some googling indicates the likelihood that you have a failed battery module, which would require replacement of the battery pack under warranty.


----------

